# Wolf Season My .02 cents



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

I would like to see a wolf hunting and trapping season based on OTC tag sales with a quota system. Let's say wolf season starts Nov. 15th (prime fur& pelts)with firearm deer season @ $20.00 per tag,limit one per hunter or trapper.Kill must be tagged immediately, reported to Dnr within 4 hours and wolf taken to a DNR check station within 48 hours for inspection. When the quota # is met the season is over.Updated hotline and website with number of wolves left in quota


----------------------------------VS----------------------------------------------------

A lottery draw system with points like Bear and Elk


IMHO the quota system would give the people most impacted by the wolves the best chance of harvesting one.The locals and Downstate hunters that hunt the U.P. 

For the Record I have never hunted the U.P. but with a wolf and deer tag in my pocket and a few traps I might start.More $ for the U.P.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Sounds fair to me.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I don't disagree with you. But you would have mountains to move to get there. You would be up against every animal rights group in the state. To convince them that wolves are overpopulated would be a stretch.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The DNR has already wiped out a bunch of them since the Feds got out of the game. Now according to Jennifer Granholm the wolves are bringing in millions of tourist dollars every year and all that you have to do is drive across the Mac bridge to see them. Right!!!!! Minnisota & Wisconsin will have seasons long before you ever see one in Michigan. You are talking a state that cannot have a season on Doves and Sandhill Cranes which are everywhere. How about a Cougar season they are getting pretty numerous in the UP too.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Robert Holmes said:


> The DNR has already wiped out a bunch of them since the Feds got out of the game.


 Seems a shame to waste a trophy animal to a dumpster when their numbers could be controlled by a hunting/trapping season.

The quota system is working in Idaho
$35 for a non-resident tag


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

We need a season soon. Make the tag $100.00 for all I care. I would stand in line to get one. The state should sell about 30,000 tags just like Idaho does. The money raised should be set aside for rebuilding the wolves main food resource which is the whitetail deer.

Michigan's UP already has many times over the sustainability level of wolves required in the plan. Russ Mason is on public record saying it was over 5 times that amount but that was years ago so the number is much higher, maybe 10 times by now.

UP moose and elk numbers have also been impacted by wolves. Soon they will begin to pray on elk in the LP. Once that begins to happen those seasonal tags may begin to disappear also. Without hunting wolves are at the top of the food chain which is a shame; that spot should be reserved for humans.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

@ $20.00 per resident tag and $150.00 non-resident,what hunter or canine trapper in the U.P. wouldn't buy a tag.Again when the quota has been harvested the season is over,be it two days or two months.30,000 tags sold is a real possibly. 

The monies would support wolf and cougar management which is already a strain on the Dnr. Monies left after that to be use for large game management in the U.P. districts. 

I know simple with to much common sense to become a reality in Michigan.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

Robert Holmes said:


> How about a Cougar season they are getting pretty numerous in the UP too.


The state of Oregon alone had over 5000 cougar in 2011. I wouldn't sweat the mountain lion numbers in UP yet. You're lucky if you see one anyhow, even in states like Oregon where a real population exists.


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

I agree with a wolf hunting/trapping season..however!...simple fact is wolves in m.i. i here to stay. here is my point..the wolf population is really just getting a foothold and established..if we start hunting them now we may take out the good alpha males/females too soon..allowing less dominate traits to be passed on...thus creating wolves that may rely on more human contact to survive instead of the wild...my point in this is look at our deer genetics..I agree with the ability to hunt/trap..im reserved to say this is the correct time.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## IamI (Sep 28, 2011)

intresting point finlander


----------



## redwingsdude (Jan 6, 2002)

Sam22 said:


> I don't disagree with you. But you would have mountains to move to get there. You would be up against every animal rights group in the state. To convince them that wolves are overpopulated would be a stretch.


Wolves being "overpopulated" is not the issue. Since reintroduction, the populations have grown well over the initial recovery goal. Now that they can no longer be considered threatened, their needs to be a management plan in place. Yes environmental groups will oppose it, but it is the DNR which needs to make the push for an actual season. Lobbyists and activists can pressure politicians all they want, but they can't make or repeal laws themselves.

I wouldn't call 800-900 elk in the state a huge herd (or overpopulated across the state), but given the relatively small area they inhabit and the management plan, they need to be hunted.

If Idaho, Montana, Minnesota and even Wisconsin can get it done, so can Michigan.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

fishing-finlander said:


> I agree with a wolf hunting/trapping season..however!...simple fact is wolves in m.i. i here to stay. here is my point..the wolf population is really just getting a foothold and established..if we start hunting them now we may take out the good alpha males/females too soon..allowing less dominate traits to be passed on...thus creating wolves that may rely on more human contact to survive instead of the wild...*my point in this is look at our deer genetics*..I agree with the ability to hunt/trap..im reserved to say this is the correct time.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
Do you shoot spikes every year and still wonder why you don't see big bucks? Michigan's genetics are fine; it's the age at which most a shot is the problem. That's a different discussion. 
How many years/generations of wolves do you need in order to create a situation where there are a sustainable number of alpha males/females to insure successful numbers? Clearly there is no problem with wolves breeding in Michigan. As a poster already pointed out there are far far fewer elk in Michigan and how long have we been hunting them? Is that because they're not cute and cuddley to the average city slicker?? Probably. The wolves are here to stay, you are correct. No pro wolf person on this site or any other has ever given a reason why there shouldn't be a wolf season, albeit a limited one that wasn't emotionally irrational.


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Do you shoot spikes every year and still wonder why you don't see big bucks? Michigan's genetics are fine; it's the age at which most a shot is the problem. That's a different discussion.
> How many years/generations of wolves do you need in order to create a situation where there are a sustainable number of alpha males/females to insure successful numbers? Clearly there is no problem with wolves breeding in Michigan. As a poster already pointed out there are far far fewer elk in Michigan and how long have we been hunting them? Is that because they're not cute and cuddley to the average city slicker?? Probably. The wolves are here to stay, you are correct. No pro wolf person on this site or any other has ever given a reason why there shouldn't be a wolf season, albeit a limited one that wasn't emotionally irrational.


no i dont kill spikes havent killed a deer less than 3 yrs old ever...in 2008 the estimated population was 500 wolves...in a state this size...i would say its a recovery in process. Considering that in the 50's they were in all 83 counties in michigan...im not saying that there shouldnt be a season, but 500 wolves definitely wouldnt be open to all, and seems like a small genetic pool to ensure the best genes are going to be passed on if we start hunting them now

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

fishing-finlander said:


> no i dont kill spikes havent killed a deer less than 3 yrs old ever...in 2008 the estimated population was 500 wolves...in a state this size...i would say its a recovery in process. Considering that in the 50's they were in all 83 counties in michigan...im not saying that there shouldnt be a season, but 500 wolves definitely wouldnt be open to all, and seems like a small genetic pool to ensure the best genes are going to be passed on if we start hunting them now
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


In the 50's there were not wolves in all 83 counties in Michigan. I doubt that there were any wolves at all in Michigan. Where did you come up with this?


----------



## IamI (Sep 28, 2011)

hubbhunter im likeing that thought your haveing we do need more game animals to hunt and help with a larger wolf population to increase more succesful hunting, maybe check in on the wolf in 5 or 10 years will produce good trophies too.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

For those of you who complain that the wolf numbers are so high here, go up and hunt NE Minnesota where there's still 3500 wolves and plenty of deer to shoot. Until some people reach out and see what happens elsewhere, this issue is mute too.

The same can be said in Idaho and Northern Montana.

We have no reason to complain at this time....

People need to travel and see what is happening elsewhere before placing blame...just like the OP hasn't ever hunted the UP but wants a wolf season.

We'd be better off hoping for mild winters and restructuring of winter habitat.

Indians and poachers probably take more deer in certain locales in the UP than wolves do. Maybe we should focus on that.


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

skipper34 said:


> In the 50's there were not wolves in all 83 counties in Michigan. I doubt that there were any wolves at all in Michigan. Where did you come up with this?


yeah i muffed that stat up...either way...since the 60's they have been on the state endangered list....so its basically took over 45 yrs to get the population to 500, give or take a few....heck at that rate i say kill em all....better yet put a bounty on them chicken killing machines...my point being is 500 or so wolves, hardly represents a huntable population....and i would venture to say there are probably more sasquatch sightings in M.I..per year than wolves...hunt those!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## johnnyrick1981 (May 27, 2008)

uptracker,
Maybe you should do a little reaching out yourself before you start stating your opinion. I see you live in the sault area and I'm not far from there, trying to blame the tribal hunters is a popular thing for ignorant people like yourself. If you look into the harvest numbers for the eastern U.P. tribal harvest is around 29%, who's killing the other 71%? You tried to give a lecture and just came off sounding like a dip$h!t.


----------



## Camo1 (Oct 22, 2011)

skipper34 said:


> In the 50's there were not wolves in all 83 counties in Michigan. I doubt that there were any wolves at all in Michigan. Where did you come up with this?


I think he meant 1750's 

[SIZE=-1]*Michigan History*​ Wolves are native to Michigan and were once present in all 83 counties. Persecution and active predator control programs throughout the 20th century virtually eliminated wolves from Michigan: by 1840, they could no longer be found in the southern portion of the Lower Peninsula; by 1935 they had completely disappeared from the Lower Peninsula; and by 1960, when the state-paid bounty on wolves was repealed, they had nearly vanished from the Upper Peninsula. The last known pups born during this era were documented in 1954-1956, in the area now known as Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore.
[/SIZE]


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah i admit i got that years wrong...however they were in all the counties at one time...again im not saying they should be again for obvious reasons...however all the vacant land in detroit may make a good habitat for them...lol...might be a different story for the dope dealers at night if they had a chance of getting mauled by a pack of wolves..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## stagliano (Nov 10, 2006)

Midalake said:


> fishing-finlander said:
> 
> 
> > Only a fool takes everything in print as gospel. I suppose you think deer numbers posted by the DNR are true as well.......You keep belevin everything you read..........
> ...


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Camo1 said:


> I support a limited hunting season on wolves, but no way make them a furbearer.
> 
> If you are going to get a wolf (which I hear is one of the most challenging hunts on earth) then you are going to have to earn it on a fair hunt. Make it a true trophy animal.
> 
> ...


Yea it's a piece of cake to make a apex predator step on a 1in pan out of a thousand acre field. It's so much more rewarding to shoot it over a dead deer carcass you have dragged into a field. Perhaps a little education before you spout off about something you have no clue about.

Griff


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

griffondog said:


> Yea it's a piece of cake to make a apex predator step on a 1in pan out of a thousand acre field. It's so much more rewarding to shoot it over a dead deer carcass you have dragged into a field. Perhaps a little education before you spout off about something you have no clue about.
> 
> Griff


That's what camo1 does best..just throw some facts at him and he will shut up


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

uptracker said:


> C'mon, I've seen two wolves in 10 years in the UP. You're telling me to wake up and that the deer population is dropping because of their numbers. Give me a break...


Really? Then you must not hunt the UP very much. I have had to drive into my grandpas hunting spot horn a blowing because he was pinned into his blind by a pack of wolves...and that was only about 30 miles away from the soo..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## youp50 (Jan 14, 2011)

I must really suck at hunting. I have yet to see a wolf in the deer season. I can see the sign and hear the howls. See the animal? It hasn't happened for me...yet.

A dead wolf is fine by me. Whacked over a deer carcass. Snare or foot hold trap. Start a season and who cares about the methods.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey Fred Bear could one of those Army Ranger tomahawks kill a wolf?


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

youp50 said:


> I must really suck at hunting. I have yet to see a wolf in the deer season. I can see the sign and hear the howls. See the animal? It hasn't happened for me...yet.
> 
> A dead wolf is fine by me. Whacked over a deer carcass. Snare or foot hold trap. Start a season and who cares about the methods.


Amen.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

stagliano said:


> Midalake said:
> 
> 
> > You are absolutely correct. You cannot believe everything you read and it certainly is foolish to do so. However, it's more foolish to take your individual observation that is limited to your area and apply it to the whole. That is a generalization.
> ...


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

hillbillie said:


> Seems a shame to waste a trophy animal to a dumpster when their numbers could be controlled by a hunting/trapping season.
> 
> The quota system is working in Idaho
> $35 for a non-resident tag


Every bit of the wolf is used. Skulls they sell or give to Universities to study and the rest after the DNR has gone over it might also end up in a University too. Going price for a legal wolf skull is minimum of $500. Would be nice to make that plus the $500-$1.000 you would legally get for the hide too.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Camo1 said:


> I support a limited hunting season on wolves, but no way make them a furbearer.
> 
> If you are going to get a wolf (which I hear is one of the most challenging hunts on earth) then you are going to have to earn it on a fair hunt. Make it a true trophy animal.
> 
> ...


I'll take to trapping them over someone stumbling around 2 minutes off the road up here for 30 minutes not knowing where the heck he even is and hopes to see one, but it'll be a coyote he did see and tells everyone it was a wolf.  
I guarantee you to come with me for a day on my trap line and I'll cook up the crow you'll eat, after you finally catch your breath from humping 20 miles with that 100 pound pack on your back. 

Where do these people come from anyways?


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

Midalake said:


> stagliano said:
> 
> 
> > WOW  Ok let&#146;s review....
> ...


----------



## da Appleknocker (Jan 26, 2009)

fishing-finlander, the majic number is 200. That is consisered the viable, sustainable population. Just read the Wolf Management Plan.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

fishing-finlander said:


> Midalake said:
> 
> 
> > lol.....well put some cows on that land wait for a wolf to attack it, and blast them fools...amazing how many reports i see on live stock wolf encounters, and complaints i read...these thing are going to ruin the U.P.....Cant wait till these cougars got numbers more than 5...wonder how many will be in line to shoot/trap these....imo..there should be a wolf season..eventually...when the numbers reflect a healthy population...the real question is what is that magic number..i know this..the U.P., and its deer population can handle way more than the reported number that is currently estimated to live there...also...how many deer kills do you think these wolves are responsible for?...im pretty sure these wolves diet consist of alot more scavenging than actual deer kills
> ...


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The 25+ deer per wolf is an about accurate count on the number of deer that each wolf kills per year to sustain itself. What is not factored into the equation is the thrill kill and aborted deer attributed to consistant running. The DNR, USFWS and all government agencies associated with wolf protection will never give you true numbers on deer kills. In some areas it is very likely that 50+ is very close to true numbers which is more than hunters kill in the UP.


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

sometime this month on a show called On your own adventures...for me on Direct T.V...its channel 605...they will be having a 2 part wolf hunting show...be neat to see and what they say about hunting wolves, not sure what state its taking part in...the premise of this guy show is hunting on state land, and drawing public tags...i love the show because its the most realistic hunting show ive seen, or at least has the most in common with the way i hunt

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

fishing-finlander said:


> sometime this month on a show called On your own adventures...for me on Direct T.V...its channel 605...they will be having a 2 part wolf hunting show...be neat to see and what they say about hunting wolves, not sure what state its taking part in...the premise of this guy show is hunting on state land, and drawing public tags...i love the show because its the most realistic hunting show ive seen, or at least has the most in common with the way i hunt
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Watch meat eater...best show IMO...plus the guy is from michigan.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Camo1 said:


> I support a limited hunting season on wolves, but no way make them a furbearer.
> 
> If you are going to get a wolf (which I hear is one of the most challenging hunts on earth) then you are going to have to earn it on a fair hunt. Make it a true trophy animal.
> 
> ...


Ha ha are you kidding me. Cmon April Fools is still a long ways off. But maybe not that far off for anyone foolish enough to make such a stupid comment or agree with it. I'd suggest some research on the subject.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Here is a link to the wolf plan. http://ww2.dnr.state.mi.us/publicat...abitat/Reports/WLD-library/3500-3599/3511.pdf

No where in this plan is there an actual number of wolves shown. There is a minimum number shown in a graph so just extrapolate the curve to include the year 2012. Note this is a minimum number not an actual number so the population could be easily be 2-3 times this amount.

I would be for a trap and transfer program to move wolves to counties that do not have a producing wolf population. Since the UP is past the saturation point that only leaves the LP as the final destination. They should start dumping them midstate and progress south and north of that location. This way the wolf supporters can have a chance to enjoy what we have been enjoying for multiple decades.


----------



## woodsman52 (Apr 29, 2012)

fishing-finlander is correct.first ever televised wolf hunt in the lower 48 on the sportsman channel in two parts,8-16 and 8-23 at 9pm et."on your own adventures" is the name of the show, set in montana, with randy newberg.i have read it was a 11 day stalk which would justify two episodes.gotta be worth a watch,its either that or reruns of mountain men.also read w.i. had 3000 wolf apps on the first day.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Just to give you an idea of how hard it is to shoot or trap a wolf here are the stats on Idaho's first wolf season. Michigan could easily have a similar type season and it would take years to see any type of meaningful reduction of their numbers.



> 2011-12 Idaho Wolf Harvest: 264
> 
> As January ends, Idahos first wolf trapping season has harvested 60 wolves statewide in the TRAPPING season that opened Nov. 15. That compares with 204 wolves taken by sportsmen in the HUNTING season that opened Aug. 30. Idaho's total wolf kill by hunters AND trappers since Aug. 30 is 264 wolves. The hunting and trapping seasons will continue to March 31 or until management unit quotas are reached. In 2011, Idaho sold 32,273 wolf hunting tags. Idaho requires sportsmen to purchase new hunting and fishing licenses each year on Jan. 1


----------

